# Golden Ret. Mix 10 wk. old Pups at Adams County dog Pound-West Union, OH..



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

OH My God!

lOOK at these Angels. What a PLACE for them to be!

office-puppies - Golden Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes

These are two absolutely beautiful 10 wks old golden retriever mix puppies. Both females and both in desperate need of a warm loving home. All puppies/dogs are considered URGENT, the pound is once again full to capacity. 

office-puppies
Breed: Golden Retriever [Mix] 
Sex: Female 
Age: Baby 
Size: Large 
From: Adams County Dog Pound More About office-puppies
My Contact InfoAdams County Dog Pound 
West Union, OH

Phone: 937-544-2431

Email adoption organization

*PLEASE CAN someone give me a suggestion as to what rescue to contact. GRIN only takes Purebred Goldens. They are just adorable and I'm afraid they don't have long there!!*


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Karen, Golden Treasures Rescue in Cleveland takes mixes I believe.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They are truly beautiful, young, female, coated- and the one could almost pass for pure if she didn't have a black sibling. Those are VERY adoptable puppies. I could have them placed in a heartbeat! I wish I could help ones like so far away.


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

They very cute, hope some-one takes them on soon!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks..*

Thanks:

Just emld. Golden Treasures in Ohio. First chance I've had to be on this forum today. Way to busy at work.

Praying for these pups!!

*There is a beautiful Lab/Redbone Coonhound Starved dog at Adams and SO MANY OTHERS!!!!!*:no::no:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know how updated this list is. Links may be broken.

Othersvcs

Paws & Prayers 330-877-0400 [email protected]
Precious Lives cats too 330-633-5959 [email protected]Small Dog Resce Wolf's Spirit 330-453-2746 [email protected]
[URL="http://www.take2rescue.com/"]Take 2 Rescue [/URL] 330-339-4391 T[email protected] Happy Endings Akron Area [email protected] 
It's A Ruff Life Rescue  234-759-4100 [email protected]Rose's Rescue x [email protected] Daisy Dog Rescue northeast OH [email protected] 
Caroline's Kids Cats 440-449-3496 [email protected]Lifelong Adoptions & Rescue 440-234-0693 [email protected] 
Senior Dog Rescue 216-485-9233 [email protected]
Ginger's Animal Rescue 216-798-9097 [email protected] Small Dog Rescue Cleveland Area [email protected]Shaggy Dog Rescue  Cleveland Area [email protected] CodaBlind Deaf Dog Rescue 877-664-1314 [email protected]
Love A Stray Dogs/Cats 216-556-4993 [email protected]
Tailwaggers Animal Rescue cats too 440-341-8741 [email protected]
A New Leash on Life Rescue 440-243-1272 [email protected]
Lifelong Adoptions & Rescue 440-234-0693 [email protected]
St Francis Animal Sanc 440-897-2662 [email protected]
Ohio Pet Placement 440-625-1278 [email protected]


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Second Chance  740-967-3700 [email protected]For TheLove of Pets 740- 821-2519 [email protected] 
SierrasHaven cats too740-353-5100[email protected]
Tomorrow's Hope740-858-4906  [email protected]
No Place Like Home 740-385-8772 [email protected]We Deserve A Second Chance 740-259-4626 [email protected] Holly'sAnimal Haven 740-886-9306 [email protected]
SciotoCo Dog Rescue 740-858-6017  [email protected] 
Sacred Hearts Rescue Adams Co area [email protected] Heroesof Animals 740-432-2191 [email protected]Joanie'sLil Senior Sanc 740-259-4585 [email protected]
CamelotPuppy Sanctuary 740-596-8235 [email protected] 
S Ohio All Breed Rescue 740-947-5202 [email protected] 
Pound Rescue of Athens Co 740-594-3647 [email protected] 
Angels Without Heaven Chillicothe [email protected] PetOrphanage 740-380-3002 [email protected]
Heavens Lil Angel 740-596-8254 [email protected]
In Good Hands 740-655-3060 [email protected]
Abandoned Companions Rescue 740-820-8425 [email protected] 
Godfrey's All Breed Rescue 740-545-9186 [email protected]Perry Co Rescue/Rehoming x [email protected]Avalon Animal Rescue Athens OH area [email protected] Old MasonAnimal Rescue Erie Co area [email protected]Animal House 419-335-0773  [email protected]
SPAOhio cats too 419-334-5521 [email protected]All Species Adoption 419-458-0115 [email protected]
Angels for Animals 419-339-3728 [email protected] PlannedPethood cats too 419-877-3499 [email protected] 
Mid OH Animal Welfare 419-566-3898 [email protected]
Saving Neglected Dogs cats too 419-336-1036 [email protected] 
Paw Pals 4 Buckeys 419-282-5957 [email protected]
Perfect Pet Rescue x [email protected]OneMore Chance Rescue 937-882-9456 [email protected] Stormy's Place 937-587-5452 M[email protected] Last Chance Rescue 937-846-0757 [email protected]
Lil' Paws Rescue 937-596-5633 L[email protected]
RobynsNestRescue x [email protected]
Shiloh Dog Rescue 937-854-6849 [email protected]
Animal Connections Cat Rescue x [email protected] 
Circle Tail Rescue 513-233-2133 [email protected]
HART Homeless An Rescue 513-939-8203 [email protected]
3 Sisters Pet Rescue 513-471-4432 [email protected]
Animal Adoption Found  513-737-PETS [email protected]
Underdogs Rescue  513-231-2858 *[email protected]*Star Mar Dog Rescue 330-262-0515 [email protected]
Alchemy Acres Sanctuary 330-332-4897 [email protected]


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

ColumbusDog Connection 614-637-1342 [email protected]
Colony Cats & Dogs cats too 614-570-0471 [email protected]
Pet Promise cats too 614-738-2149 [email protected]Friends for Life cats too 614-837-6260 [email protected]
Pets Without Parentscats too 614-267-7297 [email protected]
Dogs SOS Rescue Columbus Area [email protected]CauseFor Paws Rescue Columbus area [email protected] 
New Beginnings Shelter x [email protected]
Adopt Pet Rescue 614-470-2378 [email protected]Toy Breeds 614-871-8002 [email protected]Stopthe Suffering x Sh[email protected]
Happy Tails 614-457-1124 [email protected]
Poms, Other Dogs & Cats 614-834-8881 [email protected]
PoundhoundAdoption Soc 614-354-5480 [email protected]PerfectPet Adoption Center Columbus Area [email protected]
Annehurst Vet Hosp Rescue x [email protected]Kittens Unlimited 614-905-2834 [email protected]
Pawsitive Energy Snips614-774-3472 [email protected]
Jo Ann's Foster Animals 614-443-2341 *[email protected]*
Annehurst Vet Hosp Rescue 614-882-4728 [email protected] Buckeye Dog Rescue x [email protected]Forgotten 4 Paws cats too 740-652-9244 [email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks, Kimm.*

Thanks, Kimm:

Will try to set aside some time to e-mail several of those!!

Do you know of any pregnant dog rescues in OHIO besides the one in East Sparta. They also have a pregnant girl Akita or a Red/White Heeler Mix called Sparkle at Adams!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I've never looked. I do know there's a very special group out there that saves deaf dogs though. They networked before my eyes and I was in shock. A very young Catahoula was in need and got the help he or she needed.

Is this an Akita? 
or
A Red/White Heeler?
or 
both?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm..*

Kimm:

Obviously they don't know at Adams if Sparkle, the Pregnant dog is an Akita, or Red/White Heeler, or both or another breed.

I know there is a preg. dog rescue in East Sparta, OH. Girl emld. me last night and said she is SO FULL, BUT might consider taking her.

The Deaf Dog Rescue I think you are referring to is CODA in Cleveland-they take blind, deaf and special needs dogs.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think the people I contacted about the Deaf Dog works Nationally.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Golden retriever Mix Pups at Adams*

Pet Notes 
Printer friendly view Email to a friend! Photos Enlarge photo 

Click on thumbnail to enlarge
office-puppies
Breed: Golden Retriever [Mix] 
Sex: Female 
Age: Baby 
Size: Large 
From: Adams County Dog Pound More About office-puppies
My Contact InfoAdams County Dog Pound 
West Union, OH

Phone: 937-544-2431


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

they are on hold for rescue according to petfinder, hope it is true.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophies Mom*

Sophies Mom:

Thanks!

Do you mean the Golden Ret. Mix Pups and the Pregnant Sparkle, Akita, Red Heeler, are on hold for rescue? I pray it's true.

Adams is an awful place for any dog to be!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

the mix puppies are on hold for rescue according to website


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

blonde pup mix was adopted, chocolate mix is still there


----------

